
Mashape Launches a Marketplace for APIs - sinzone
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mashape_launches_a_marketplace_for_apis.php
======
ses
Lost interest when saw you have to implement your API in PHP... doesn't gel
well with the interoperable web service vision of the future.

If you could implement the API in any language, then you'd really be talking.

~~~
cloudwalking
Maybe that's the next step. This idea has incredibly powerful implications -
imagine if Adobe let you do simple filters and previews from an API call. Lots
of cool possibilities.

------
nopassrecover
Always worrying when someones working on a similar thing to you. Or
validating..

~~~
taylorbuley
Embrace the fear, use it to do something better.

------
rmason
Why limit yourself with solely PHP? Why not do it with a javascript wrapper
which would let you do your own thing in any language?

~~~
fosk
Because it's a server library

